# meanwhile, about 18 miles from the lake -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Finally got a day off work _and_ went fishin' (instead of yardwork & stuffs).

I tried a small spoon with no takes.
Re-fished the same pools with a black jig, tipped with a tiny piece o'shrimp.
They liked that better.
Never saw another person.
The bigger more colorful guy had what looked like a size 28(!) hook in the corner of his mouth with about 16" of very light leader trailing it!
Helped him out and removed his piercing, He seemed grateful.
Who the heck uses hooks that tiny?

Just felt great to get out and get a few!!


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

can you please take me fishing to your secret spot ???? It will be our secret ... please! I need a BIG FISH


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice fish. I have been slamming them lately on plastics but haven't developed confidence in shrimp yet. When I have tried the bite has died. I guess I need to try when the bite is on.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I watched a video this morning with shrimp in cure. Are they the mystical shrimp eating hoga fish?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice Fish,
That female looks spawned out already. Or is she just a Skipper?

Rickerd


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish with 3# leader and 22 sized midge for steelhead when Rocky was very clear and highly pressured. Caught fish when no one else was.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Howdy Rickerd - That first one was a very fresh 23" male. Was just developing a kype
and was bright silver. Other fish looked to have been in the river a bit.

Wow. What do you bait a size 22 with, single egg?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

That fresh 18 miles from the lake, and people don't think these fish will travel quickly, sheesh! They can swim to the top of the Rocky and back in a day and a half if they want to, and if water conditions are right.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

rickerd said:


> That fresh 18 miles from the lake, and people don't think these fish will travel quickly, sheesh! They can swim to the top of the Rocky and back in a day and a half if they want to, and if water conditions are right.



Been trying to say this forever! No one believes it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No rivers around here are even close to what these guys run on the west coast.
Can't remember how far they go up some of those rivers. 250+ miles easy at least though. So anything here is a short stroll for steelies.


----------

